# Turnip86 finds some pencils - Don't ask where



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

So, I don't really draw much. But when the mood takes me I dig out the old artist pencils and grab some paper. This happens ooooooooooo, once every 6 months or so meaning I haven't bothered to find a pencil sharpener yet.

Anyway, here's a sketch I did this evening. It started out as a plasma pistol, I have no idea why, and then spread. Nothing was really planned. Hence there's just an arm of a marine and a snarly leaping gaunt which was originally going to be a big nasty warrior or something but I changed my mind. At some point I'll probably continue the pic down to get to the gaunts naughty bits but for now I'm fairly happy with how it came out. Other than the fact there's only and arm is there anything I've missed? Feedback welcome 










Oh, and the marine is supposed to miss, Nids all the way!


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

Man that is impressive!, My brother really wants to be able to draw like that.


----------

